# Need to buy online!



## philipboucharddavies (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey i live in Canada and i cant seem to find a website that ships to Canada:-? so i was wondering if there are any Canadians that know a good website that ships quality products (plants btw) :lol: 

All answers appreciated!

Thanks!

Phil


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I've not come across plant specific Canadian dealers, only fish. But some stores will do mail service, and there is one in Vancouver that ships plants (and fish), here's the website. Vancouver Aquariums, tropical fish and plants for sale 
I know April personally, she's very reliable and her stock is good. Plants like fish vary from season to season of course, you can email her to see what's in at present, though if it is very cold where you are you might be better waiting for warmer weather.

Byron.


----------



## philipboucharddavies (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you! Ive been looking all over the internet and could not find anything!

Phil


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Man if you needed US Links I could bomb you right now.....but Canada.......can you look on Ebay? Do you have craigslist there? Aquabid.com does do Canada sometimes (you'll see the lil flag next to the post)


----------



## philipboucharddavies (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't know why its so hard to find stuff in Canada. EBay is so unreliable its not even funny. Ill check that other site too.

Phil


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I hate to hear this!!! And I really only can think of 2 Members here from Vancouver area and they both shop local from what I know :-( Only place I could then really think of is aquabid.com sorry & best of luck I hate these situations; I felt the same way after our move till I found my "new supply lines" lol.


----------



## philipboucharddavies (Jan 27, 2010)

Ya and my LPS sells their plants WAY over prices (7.50$ each) and they look just awful and have about 4-6 different plants at a time!

Phil


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Check online that's all I can think off. Since I just restarted all my tanks in Nov after the big move, I can't even say mine are big enough where I'll get rid of stuff (which I sure will half year from now).


----------



## philipboucharddavies (Jan 27, 2010)

When you got stuff can i buy some?

Phil


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Absolutely; I figured one's the tanks are 'full' i'll raise the clippings to a decent size in another tank and then add them to the classifieds here...Unless Santa Clause is magiclly bringing me a 70-80g under my Tree this year


----------



## philipboucharddavies (Jan 27, 2010)

Cool, what kind of plants do you have?


----------

